# sinus tarsi syndrome



## solocoder

Has anyone determined what the best ICD 10 code would be for sinus tarsi syndrome?  I'm thinking maybe M24.27x (4,5,6) disorder of ligament of foot.
Has anyone heard anything different?


----------



## heavers

3M is mapping Sinus Tarsi Syndrome to M25571, M25572, and M25579


----------



## MDEL77

*Rad coder*

Yes, that is the code to use according to the Index.
Hope this helps.


----------



## MDEL77

*Rad coder*

FOR SINUS TARSI SYNDROME M25.57x.


----------

